# exhaust manifolds



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

My stock exhaust manifolds have two 3/8-16 threads on output flange and the other has a 3/16 stud on one side and a 1/2-13 thread on other. Should I assume someone drilled and tapped the one bigger or is the normal.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Yes, someone has drilled & tapped for larger stud, that's very odd. Get to a frustrating point with the one manifold, feel free & post which side, & heck, even the casting date. Am organizing parts I've hauled in & have a bunch of clean late '71 & '72 production log manifolds, and am cheap on any of them.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I'm just going to put a $2 thread insert in it.


----------

